# hi vis jackets



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi 
off on our france trip on tuesday for 3 weeks does any one know if hi vis jackets are now required in france ?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geordie

As far as I know they most definitely are, a jacket for each person travelling in the vehicle. Remember to put the jacket on before exiting the vehicle if you have a breakdown.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

According to Seafrance website:

Driving in France 

New regulations of the Road Codes in France dated as of the 1st of July 2008 

The inter-ministerial Committee for Road Safety (CISR) of February 13th, 2008 decided to make compulsory the presence and carrying in all vehicles of a High Visibility Jacket and a Warning Triangle as of July 1st, 2008, following the example of a number of other European countries having already adopted this measure.

The objective is clear and that is to increase the safety of road users in emergency situations: the driver would be more visible when he gets out of his vehicle and when working on the broken-down vehicle.

High Visibility Jacket

This High Visibility Jacket, which must conform to EU Regulations,Directive 89/686/EEC of the council of December 21st, 1989, must be carried within the interior of the vehicle (and not in the boot). Once having put on the warning indicators the driver must put on the jacket before exiting the broken-down vehicle on or off the road.

This Jacket must also be in accordance with the technical rules defined in appendix II to article R.233-151 of the Labor law and to the european standard in 471 - Clothes of road marking with high visibility for professional usage.

Warning Triangle

The Warning Triangle must be carried in the vehicle (it can be in the boot). The driver is required to position it on the road 30 metres behind the vehicle or the obstacle to be indicated in order to be seen by other road users approaching the broken-down vehicle, immidiately upon exiting the vehicle. This Triangle must be of the agreed size and reflecting qualities as per the regulations of Geneva N27.

Its compliance with the Geneva regulations is shown by the CE mark affixed on the Triangle and its cover.

Fine

If you are stopped by the police or gendarmes and the vehicle is not equipped with these items then the driver can face a penalty of;

€90 per missing object and €180 if both are missing.

Are these regulations applicable to non-resident visitors crossing the French Territory?

Yes any vehicle in France - even one just crossing France on the way to say Spain is obliged to carry these items (Jacket and Triangle).


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

PM me and I will post up a packet of two I think. I bought some as advised on here, then forgot I had bought them and bought another lot which is for a whole family. Not ideal for a two occupant only m\home.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

According to my French friends the French authorities have moved the date to 1st October for the high vis jackets.



Don


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Surely personal safety is more important than implementation date. We should all carry hi-vis jackets, whther compulsory or not. 
Oops will get off the soap box now, lol


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

suedew said:


> Surely personal safety is more important than implementation date. We should all carry hi-vis jackets, whther compulsory or not.
> Oops will get off the soap box now, lol


Hi Sueew,

I'd have thought living in Hull you would be wearing them all the time.  

We have carried the high vis jackets for many years but I'm not sure whether the conform to the EU regs or not. We will have to get the jackets out of the van and check.

I know our two triangles don't comply as they are over 30 years old.

I will have to print of the regs and go triangle hunting.

Don.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just read the regs ref the high vis jackets and I'm totally confused.  

Can anybody tell me what to look for on the jackets please and the best place to buy them.  Hopefully at the Malvern show :?: 

For the triangles it seems a bit clearer must have a CE mark affixed.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I've just read the regs ref the high vis jackets and I'm totally confused.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what to look for on the jackets please and the best place to buy them.  Hopefully at the Malvern show :?:
> 
> ...


Hi Don

The AA sell the reflective jackets and I would think they conform to the reflective jacket law requirements.

I quote from a recent email shot from Riversway Leisure with regard to the date on which the law on reflective jackets comes into force..

To: 
Subject: Driving in Europe UPDATE 
From: "Riversway Leisure" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book 
Date: Mon, 14 Jul 2008 20:39:59 +0100 
Further to our recent email communication we just wanted to clarify the current legal requirements for carrying a warning triangle and high visibility vest in France.

To clarify, the warning triangle or hazard warning lights are compulsory (the AA recommends that a warning triangle always be carried). It is recommended to wear a reflective jacket when exiting a vehicle which is stopped on the carriageway or on the side of a road outside a built up area.*

Stop Press *
The introduction of the regulation concerning the compulsory carriage of a reflective jacket will now come in to force on the 1st October 2008 (initially this was due to be introduced on the 1st July 2008). It will be compulsory for all French registered vehicles to have a reflective safety jacket on board which must me kept inside the vehicle and it will also be compulsory to carry a warning triangle. The authorities are yet to confirm whether these requirements will apply to foreign registered vehicles. This advice will be updated as soon as confirmation is received on the AA website.

We must apologise if our previous communication caused any inconvenience.

Regards

Riversway Leisure Team
[/quote]


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian,

Thanks for the info.

I would to check to see if the jackets I have comply with the new regs though.

Don


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just been to lidl to stock up on some traveling stuff and they had hi vis vests for £1.99 so grabbed 3 so sorted. thanks for the response folks i am starting to get excited.


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> According to my French friends the French authorities have moved the date to 1st October for the high vis jackets.
> 
> Don


Not quite correct. The implementation date was 1st July and people not having one in the vehicle, if stopped, will be warned but the authorities have decided that they will delay the implementtion of fines for non-compliance until 1st October. It is only necessary to carry one (for the driver) but obviously desirable to have one for each occupant. The jacket and the triangle must carry the CE logo.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ronin56 said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > According to my French friends the French authorities have moved the date to 1st October for the high vis jackets.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for that. 

There's a very good chance that I will be in France on the 1st October so I want to make sure I'm fire proof.

Don


----------

